# Business encounters



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

So I have this sign at the end of my road 








Well today I received a call from a random number(I usually don't answer) this person asked for Mrs.Harrell which I assumed was my mom and was inquiring about hunting on the land.
My problem is how do I know who the caller is asking for if they don't say a first name? I don't like talking on the phone and don't want to sound rude, especially to potential buyers


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Which Ms. Harrell would you like to speak with? The one who has goats as an example, that would be you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, just ask them.


----------

